# Invalid command 'LoadModule'



## abla (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin schon sehr verzweifelt !

Ich habe versucht Apache 1.3.31 mit PHP4 auf meine Linux-Rechner zu Kompilieren.
Doch leider lässt sich der Apache nicht Starten.
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung

Syntax error on line 207 of /www/conf/httpd.conf:
Invalid command 'LoadModule', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
/u/bin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started

Ich hoffe ihr kennt eine Lösung !

Danke an alle die einen Vorschlag haben


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Oktober 2004)

Du musst beim Compilieren des Apache SharedObjects (SO) einbeziehen.

s. ./configure --help und Apache-DOC


----------

